# DEAL HOT SHOPEE TỪ THƯƠNG HIỆU THỜI TRANG NAM MERRIMAN



## Thời trang nam Merriman (3 Tháng sáu 2021)

Merriman gửi đến những tín đồ Shopee chương trình khuyến mãi cực HOT
- *Giảm ngay 200k cho đơn hàng từ 2 sản phẩm.*
- Áp dụng đồng thời *mã giảm giá 50%* đến từ Shopee.
- *Freeship* cho mọi đơn hàng.
*Thương hiệu Merriman - Thương hiệu thời trang nam hàng đầu Việt Nam*
Merriman cung cấp đến khách hàng đa dạng dòng sản phẩm trải rộng từ *thời trang công sở nam* đến thường phục. 
Các sản phẩm của Merriman được kế thừa những kỹ thuật sản xuất tiên tiến nhất đến từ Tổng Công ty Dệt May Hòa Thọ. Giúp những sản phẩm tại Merriman luôn có chất lượng cao đạt tiêu chuẩn châu Âu.
>>> Ghé shop *Merriman Official* để mua ngay nhé!
Ghé ngay gian hàng chính hãng của Merriman trên Shopee để nhận ưu đãi hấp dẫn từ thương hiệu hàng đầu Việt Nam nhé!

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2m3mCdW
​


----------



## khoimoc (9 Tháng tám 2022)

hết giảm rồi hả shop


----------

